# horses with mustache



## nldiaz66

Sonny, my idk how old AQH (previous owner said 25 and the dentist I just had out said 15 cause he doesnt have the 14 yr. molars but I jsut found out that he lost them) has a mustache.... At what age do they get one? Is it just old horses or young ones too? Just wondering....Thanks


----------



## ChevyPrincess

What do you mean by mustache? Horses grow whiskers around their noses, and beards too, longer stray hairs under their chin. I don't think age matters.... Can you post a pic? I don't think I have seen a mustache...


----------



## dashygirl

Horses don't get mustaches like men do at a certain age, it all depends on the horse and how much hair he/she produces around the face. For example, draft horses and ponies usually have lots of hair, especially under their chin and up to their cheeks. 

Like this:








(I'm not sure if this is what you're describing or not.)

My mare gets really fuzzy under her jawline in the winter (like the pic above), it just comes with her winter coat, and then most of it falls out in the summer. Sometimes I trim it, sometimes I don't.


----------



## equiniphile

hmm. do you mean like whiskers?


----------



## nldiaz66

I mean like a real mustache... I will get a pic for ya.


----------



## SavvyHearts

like the draft pictured, it's just something that they get. Not sure if it's a gene or something but just like how some guys for example have hairier chests (for example) than others...some horses can get mustaches where others might not have any hair on their lip (sorry if that was confusing)


----------



## Deej

I know what you mean.... Several Mustangs grow nice mustaches. I had a grade Quarter horse once and he had a rather bushy mustache. Ive heard that it comes from the spanish horses from when they were brought here long ago. I currently own a Peruvian mare and she has a little tuft of mustache on her upper lip. I think its cute. You will learn to love it if you don't already!!


----------



## SavvyHearts

I also believe that there is a line of Quarter Horses that are bred for them also. My friend has a QH that has one also....and I've also known some Cobs to have them


----------



## ElDorado

I know what you mean. My boss buys ranch horses out of Mexico and a lot of them have them. They're so cute. I've seen a few get so long that you could curl it at the ends like a handlebar mustache. I don't know what breed it comes from since most of the horses are mix breeds.


----------



## nldiaz66

so at what age do they usually get one? any?


----------



## nldiaz66

heres a pic, not mine horse but the same looking mustache


----------



## parcfarms

EDIT: just saw pictures,those wiskers? foals get them to im not sure of age.


----------



## nldiaz66

no,not the wiskers!!! the mustache on his top lip kinda hard to see but its there.


----------



## ElDorado

Cute. I've seen horses of all ages with it so I don't think it's an age thing. We always said it was because a horse had a lot of Spanish blood but I don't know if thats really true.


----------



## heyycutter

MY QUARTERHORSE HAS THAT! haha its white and like 2 inches long on each side. and it curls up at the end. its pretty funnylooking. i tried to shave it off one time and it grew back reallyreally fast lol


----------



## heyycutter

oh and hes only 13 years old


----------



## ChevyPrincess

That is so cute!! I wish my horse had one!! hehe. =]


----------



## Fire Eyes

_As far as I know, it's not an age thing. A 6 year old I used to ride had one.
_


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

Aw, it's cute. I've never seen that before.


----------



## RedRoan

Here are a couple of pics I pulled off the internet.


----------



## CheyAut

Gypsy Vanners very often have them. 

My Fell pony does, I love it  I can't ge to my photos at work though, I will try to remember to post it here later. He's 5, I just bought him this year so I can't tell you when he first got it, but as was mentioned, age probably has nothing to do with it. Some people hate them, I think they're adorable


----------



## Count Jackula

My shire grows one when his winter coat comes in :wink: He's ten - I don't think it has anything to do with age, but general hairiness!


----------



## libbybinger

i've never seen a horse with a mustache before its kinda cute in a weird way.....lol


----------



## ChevyPrincess

You notice they are all the same color? That is funny


----------



## riccil0ve

Wow. The first picture the OP posted I wouldn't mind, but all those other ones? I'd have to shave it. It just creeps me out, lol.


----------



## cmrtoner

my gypsy has one...i shave it when it gets all out of control though...here's a picture of it last winter when i let it grow out with his winter coat (gross i know)

i think it's more a breed thing....i've seen more drafts with them but i've seen a few QH with them too


----------



## nldiaz66

yeah some of those need to be shaved off.


----------



## dashygirl

Ah yes, I see what you mean now. I've seen those as well. It's just something that happens to some horses. Just an excess of hair growth I suppose. Makes 'em unique.  And no, age has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Scoutrider

A friend of mine has a Paint gelding in his later teens with one, not as dramatic as some of the pics RedRoan posted, but a distinct "handlebar". A little "mustache" is okay, kind of interesting, but some of those I would have to clip. My cows would just point and laugh. :lol:


----------



## FireFlies

In Linda-Tellington jones book TTouch she says that horses with mustaches are dependable. She didn't give a picture and I was having such a hard time imagining a horse with a mustache! I am now wonder whether mares and fillies get mustaches too?


----------



## RadHenry09

After reading this , yesterday I checked my horses to see if I am missing something on them ..lol My paint has a very small one hardly noticeable and he is 12yrs old .A very dependable guy indeed  and my Dun Mustang doesnt have one , he is 9 ..Some of those pics that are posted make them look like a western movie character...interesting ....

I have the Linda Tellington Jones book , she has some interesting topics on hair swirls (whorls) as well


----------



## speedy da fish

i think it depends on the horse if he/she gets a mustache


----------



## equiniphile

probably a genetic thing lol










^so qte!


----------



## Julia is horse

well get a pic. i dont think horses r like people and get mustaches at a certain age. btw y does it matter n e way>>??


----------



## Julia is horse

hahahaah thats an amazingggggg mustache


----------



## Salty_alydaR

oh my goodness gracious! thats the most adorable thing in the world!! ahaha! imagine a horse tickling you w/ thier 'stash :lol:


----------



## dashygirl

Salty_alydaR said:


> ahaha! imagine a horse tickling you w/ thier 'stash :lol:


Lol, that's a super cute thought.


----------



## TwisterRush

lol thats cute ,but i would HAVE to cut it if it ever got that long.. short not so bad...  
But that long and ill go insane rofl. TOo cute though


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl

That has to be one of the craziest things I've seen!!!! ****!


----------

